# Career Change dogs for adoption



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Remember the article by Karen Shirk about service dogs that was posted a while back? Well, there are some career change dogs that didn't make the cut who are now up for adoption. I don't know who all is still there. There is one gorgeous Golden, several labs and a Shepherd.

I have permission to post this from Karen. The link to the dogs is private. If anyone contacts Karen, let her know you are from the GR forum.

Karen:
4 Paws, the group about which I wrote in the NYTimes Magazine story, "Wonder Dog," (and about which I'm writing a book) is offering some well-trained, wonderful, but didn't-quite-make-the-service-dog-cut dogs for adoption. They're based in Xenia, Ohio. Send a FB message to Karen Shirk,
director, if interested. 
CAREER CHANGE DOGS
www.youtube.com
Dogs up for adoption at 4 Paws For Ability.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel like an idiot. One of my son's is a disabled vet. He lives in pain and on most days is unable to bend over easily to even pick something up. We just contacted Karen to see if if any of them are trained to pick up things, etc.. It would make his life so much easier. I feel like a failure as a Mom right now for not thinking of this before. He wouldn't qualify for a full service dog, but one like this might work well for him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a good idea, don't feel bad for not thinking of it till now!

Aren't these dogs usually raised by other people,fosters, for a few months and then they have to put them into the training facility for service dogs? 
I wonder if these people have been contacted if their raised pup did not make the cut. I can imagine that somebody would welcome their pup back with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're not a failure at all, you just didn't think of it. 

One of these dogs would be wonderful for your son, hope it works out. 

Thank you to your son for his service and sacrifice!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I still feel bad though. I am talking to Karen about my son.

They do check with the foster homes, but most can't just take them back if they don't make the cut. They are at their dog limit or they need room to foster more puppies. I bet most take back their first dog that doesn't make it, but can't do more than that. I knew one foster family in MI who wished she could take them back, but the dog limit in her town wouldn't let her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know how you feel, but don't feel bad, we all been there and done that. Sometime a solution is just in front of you but for some reason you are just going blind till you blink and it is what you just did. Sorry for your son, hope the help is on the way in the shape of a cute doggie helper and the best friend to be.


----------

